# Winter Park/ Copper Pass



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Worth the extra 50 bucks that's for sure. Backside has drops ranging from 5 to 50 feet, frontside has tree runs, 30 minute park lap, some bowls that cut into the slackcountry then pop you back out on the front, world class superpipe, and is only super crowded on super busy weekends.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolitely worth the $50 extra! the superpipe alone will make it well worth it.. well worth the extra drive as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree. Copper is pretty fun and is a nice alternative choice to Winterpark. Also, along with the LL pass, you'll have three distinct snow zones in the Front Range. I've seen plenty of times where one of those ski areas gets the lion's share of the snow, while the others get very little to completely skunked.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool thanks for the info. I ended up getting both WP and Copper. Now they just need to put Loveland passes back for sale and I'll be set.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Fuck yeah! 

LL, MJ, Copper & monarch!!
Can't wait, Doc G.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I already have the Echo Mountain pass (living 20 minutes away I can't pass it up @ $150) and will definitely be grabbing the Loveland pass. Not sure if I'm renewing my Five Mountain or not.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I already have the Echo Mountain pass (living 20 minutes away I can't pass it up @ $150) and will definitely be grabbing the Loveland pass. Not sure if I'm renewing my Five Mountain or not.


I hate you. 
I wish i was 20 minutes from echo.





Get the RMSP !!
You can ride LL, MJ, Copper & Monarch with us.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Five mountain for the win, then again I can see the superpipe at breck from my condo.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Five mountain for the win, then again I can see the superpipe at breck from my condo.


bah!!
If only my job would pay me to... to not come to work. 
I need more days off.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Five mountain for the win, then again I can see the superpipe at breck from my condo.


That's one thing, but if you're forced to ride Summit on the weekend, it's a complete fucking shit show.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rode Breck every sat/sun and big holiday. Just have to know the loop holes through the lift lines and it's like any other day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think he's just talking about crowds at the resort


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't drive and for good reason no one can up here.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lucky...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's just the whole touristy scene in Summit County and Vail during peak season. I can't stand it. Sure there are places you can go to semi-escape that scene, but it's still completely surrounding you.

I'd just rather not deal with it at all.


----------

